# r34 gtr stock front mount intercooler and UK spec rear oil coolers



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

anyone have these in very good condition or where can i get new ones from


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Drop me a PM. Ive got an OE BNR34 intercooler (used) and in working order..


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The rear oil coolers are totally not available I am afraid. We had to find the nearest matching alternative and fit.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> The rear oil coolers are totally not available I am afraid. We had to find the nearest matching alternative and fit.



please can you pm details as id like to buy some


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Autotorque sorted it out for me. We couldn't recore the originals either unfortunately.


----------

